# eclipse en français



## phelibre (30 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Suite a la lecture d'un petit pdf sur java ... j'ai install&#233; eclipse 3.1.2 mais je ne trouve pas comment avoir la version en fran&#231;ais ? merci


----------



## ntx (30 Juin 2006)

Google est ton ami


----------



## phelibre (2 Juillet 2006)

Oui bien sur , mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé le patch necessaire pour passer en français la version 3.1.2


----------



## ntx (2 Juillet 2006)

Pour être tout simplement parce que seul le pack pour la 3.1.1 existe ? Tu peux toujours essayer ce pack ou alors installe la 3.1.1.
Franchement si tu veux développer, met toi à l'Anglais parce que sinon je crains que tu n'ailles pas bien loin.


----------



## molgow (3 Juillet 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Franchement si tu veux d&#233;velopper, met toi &#224; l'Anglais parce que sinon je crains que tu n'ailles pas bien loin.



J'approuve 

Qu'est-ce que c'est p&#233;nible de d&#233;velopper en fran&#231;ais ! Ces jours je commente du code pour le client qui est... fran&#231;ais et qui veut donc que du fran&#231;ais (pfff...   ). Qu'est-ce que &#231;a me casse de traduire des "Gets the label" par "Retourne le texte d&#233;coratif" ou "Manager" par "Gestionnaire"...  
Fran&#231;ais si vous m'&#233;coutez : faites un effort, sortez de la chiraquie et regardez : vous &#234;tes les seuls &#224; ne pas utiliser l'anglais pour de la documentation technique ou scientifique de port&#233;e internationale !!!


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Juillet 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'approuve
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est pénible de développer en français ! Ces jours je commente du code pour le client qui est... français et qui veut donc que du français (pfff...   ). Qu'est-ce que ça me casse de traduire des "Gets the label" par "Retourne le texte décoratif" ou "Manager" par "Gestionnaire"...
> Français si vous m'écoutez : faites un effort, sortez de la chiraquie et regardez : vous êtes les seuls à ne pas utiliser l'anglais pour de la documentation technique ou scientifique de portée internationale !!!



Surtout qu'en plus, ce n'est pas de l'anglais littéraire que l'on demande, mais de "l'anglais universel" compréhensible du Bostwana à Troufignol-En-Yvelines...

Cordialement


----------



## ntx (3 Juillet 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'en plus, ce n'est pas de l'anglais littéraire que l'on demande, mais de "l'anglais universel" compréhensible du Bostwana à Troufignol-En-Yvelines...


Oui, sauf que je ne suis pas sur qu'un Anglais comprenne quand je discute avec un chinois ou un coréen.  Et là je suis bien content que ce ne soit pas le français qui soit massacré comme cela.  Petite revanche de la francophonie


----------



## phelibre (3 Juillet 2006)

Ok, c'est en infographie l'anglais me gêne pas mais pour débuter en français c'est plus simple ... mais le lien donné pour charger la patch français ne propose que des plateformes autre que Mac OsX ?


----------



## ntx (3 Juillet 2006)

Prend la version Linux de tout manière ce ne sont que des fichiers textes.


----------

